# Happy Birthday Wildhaus E-litter!!!



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

3 years old today!! Could not love my E-girl more (even though she is a daddy's girl). Here's







to many many more years to come!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy #3 Birthday!








http://wildhauskennels.com/elittergallery.htm


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Happy 3rd Birthday Wildhaus E-litter!!!










Hope they all get to do something extra special today!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style="color: #6600CC">*<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Happy 3rd Birthday E-Litter Wildhaus!</span> Hope you all have a special day with your "humans".*</span>


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

to all my E babies!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday E litter! Many wishes for MANY MANY MANY more!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Wow I can't believe they are 3 already..... seems like only yesterday!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Have a great day- Happy Birthday!


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Happy, Happy Birthday to all the Wildhaus E babies!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

E-litter!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Big Happy Birth day to all the E's!! And many many more!!! Hope you all get spoiled to death!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww.. Happy Birthday E-Litter!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hope you all enjoyed your day! Happy Birthday!


----------

